# افضل برنامج لتصميم الطائرات



## kaaoda (13 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اليوم جايب لكم افضل برنامج لتصميم الطائرات وهو


Rc Cad
http://www.rccad.com/Download.htm

حملو من هذا الرابط ولا تنسو الردود:63:


----------



## حسام الحسينى ال (15 أغسطس 2011)

بصراحة البرنامج جامد مش عارف اقول اية بس فى حاجة عاوزين حبه شرح للبرنامج


----------



## احمد الرجا (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا يامبدع


----------



## Nexus (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي

لكن البرنامج لتصميم الطائرات اللي تعمل على Rc (ريموت كنترول) وليست الحقيقية ولكن من الممكن استيحاء شكل الطائرة الحقيقيه من هذا البرنامج للمبتدئين

والبرنامج بسيط جدا

وهناك برامج اقوى منه بكثير مثل الكاتيا وغيره


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (19 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
رمضانكم مبارك كريم

البرنامج بسيط و مفيد يعطيك انطباعا ثلاثي البعد عن الطائرة التي تريد تصميمها . . .
إلا ان المصمم في النهايه مدعو لمراجعة برامج التصميم الاحترافية مثل الكاتيا كما سبق و ذكر الأخ nexus سوليدووركس، رينو و غيرها

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس الأول 1 (19 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## kaaoda (20 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا ووالله انا عملت كدة عشان بحبكم وبحب المنتدى


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (24 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير جاري التحميل


----------



## mohammad_che (3 سبتمبر 2011)

تم التحميل

وجاري تجريبه

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله زيونة (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم وجزيت خيرا


----------



## سامى عصر (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا برنامج فوق الممتاز


----------



## كيروعبده (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جارى التحميل و شكراَ على المجهود الرائع
​


----------



## eng-aoto (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي


----------



## كيرو عبده (18 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لموضوعك الرائع​


----------



## tand (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ماقصرت برنامج روعه ومفيد شكرا لك


----------



## asd_babl (29 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك والله استاذ


----------



## يحيى حسن 2012 (1 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر جدا والله البرنامج جميل


----------



## kareem moh (25 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا للمجهود


----------



## صباح عبد العتابي (27 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
الله يجعل ماتقدمه في ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله لكم في رزقكم وفي عوائلكم


----------

